# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر > منتدى الشعر والخواطر المنقوله >  >  مل الشوق

## ملكة سبأ

لي قلب مل الشوق والشوق مله ــ مادام في بعده تموت المواعيد

الشوق ظامي ليت بالوصل بله ــ يمطر غلاه ويسقي الروح ويزيد

الغايب اللي لاحضربـ1000 طله ــ وان راح صار الوقت كله تجاعيد

من وين؟ ولاوين ؟ يافرح قله ــ بعض الهنا والروح بين المواقيد

وشلون بافرح والصدرفيه مله ــ واللي يطفيها عن عيوني بعيد

لي قلب مل الشوق والشوق مله ــ لامر طاري اللقا والمواعيد


للشاعر عارف عمر

----------


## My tears

*أختيار جميل  ..* 
*وصح لسـان الشاعر عارف عمر ..*
*وسلمت أنامل الناقل .. * 
*ربي يعطيك العافية و* *شكراً لك أختي ملكة سبأ  ..* 
*وتواصل دائـم ..* 

*تحياتي  ..*

----------


## العنود

*مشكوووووره على النقل الحلو*

*تواجد لاعدمناه يارب*

*مع اعذب التحيات اختك العنود*

----------


## ملكة سبأ

My tears  ـ   العنود 
الأحلى والأجمل هو حضوركما  الذي أتلهف دائما لرؤياه   ماننحرم منكم

----------


## شمعه تحترق

قصيده روووعه

يسلمووو ياقلبي

ومشكوره عالإهداء حبيبتي

ماأنحرم منك ياااارب

----------


## خالد حسن صبحى

كـــلامـ جميــل .. كـــلامـ معقــول  ..  مقـدرش اقــول  .. حــاجة عنـــه  . 


خــالد بيـــه

----------


## شيعيه وافتخر

*صح لسان الشاعر* 

*مشكوره اختي ع النقل* 

*الله يعطيج العافيه يارب*

*بانتضار جديدك* 



*تحياااااااااااااتي* 

*( `•.¸ 
`•.¸ ) 
¸.• 
(`'•.¸(` '•. ¸ * ¸.•')¸.•') 
«¨`.¸.* شيعيه وافتخر *. ¸.¨`» 
«¨`.¸.* *. ¸.¨`» 
(¸. •'(¸.•' * `'•.¸)`'•.¸ ) 
.• `•.¸ 
`•.¸ ) 
¸.*

----------


## فارس خيال

السلام عليكم أحبتي

ربي انصر المقاومة وسدد خطاهم .. يارب

مل الشوق  وحسيت ان الدمع بادي
ياريت الدمع انهار ولا اشوفك يالوعد ماضي
حنان الصوت يشجيني ونهار اليوم.... صبح عادي
محشوم ياللي بالوفا ناديت ... ومحشوم ياللي بالحشا زادي
مهضوم ياللي بالعشق أبديت .... حرام الصد خل الحبل صافي
يا بعد عمري يا سما الخلان ... ممكن تغطيني .... ترى برد المحب خجلان ومكتوب العهد وافي

خاطرة لخوكم / فارس خيال ...  إهداء للجميع

----------


## ملكة سبأ

حضورك الأروع ياشمعة تسلمي لي يا  الغلا

----------


## ملكة سبأ

خالد صبحي أشكر حضورك الكريم 
كـــلامـ جميــل .. كـــلامـ معقــول .. أقدر اقــول ..شكرا عنـــه 
شكرا يا خالد بيه

----------


## ملكة سبأ

أختي شيعيه وافتخر أشكر حضوركِ الكريم 
يارب يسلمك ويحفظك

----------


## ملكة سبأ

أخي فارس خيال ممتنه لهذا الحضور الطيب 
خاطرتك جميل ةالجمل منها إحساسك بها

----------


## ضامي الشوق

مشكورة أختي على النقل الحلووو 
ويعطيج العافية 

تحياتي ....... ضامي الشوق

----------


## ملكة سبأ

أشكرك اخي ضامي الشوق
ربي يحفظك ويعافيك ويحلي أيامك يارب

----------


## القلب المرح

*مشكورة اختي على النقل* 
*بارك الله في الشاعر لكتابتها وبارك الله فيك لنقلها*
*يعطيك الله العافيه*
*تحياتي لك بالتوفيق..*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...

ربي يطيك ألف عافيه على النقل ..

كلمااات رائــعه فعلاً ..

كل المودة

----------


## ملكة سبأ

القلب المرح ـ شبكة الناصرة
أشكر لكما هذا الحضور الذي أعتزُ به
تقبلا تحياتي مع التقدير

----------


## سنين الحب

يــــــــــــــا الله 

وش كثر هالأبيات لامست

مشاعر بقلبي


تسلمين أخيتي ملكة سبأ


على النقل الراااااائع

لاعدمنا جديدك

----------


## ملكة سبأ

كل الشكر سنين الحب الأروع هو هذا التواصل ماننحرم منكم يارب

----------


## حــــامــد

هذا اللي نعرفه ونحبه مره --- وغيره لا راح ما شفنا للقلب تناهيد
هو وافي والعشق بداخلي له كله --- هو يمي ولا عن ناظري بعيد

تلاطيش عصريه 

احترامي لك

----------


## saloom

ربي يعطيك العافية و *شكراً لك أختي ملكة سبأ*

----------


## ملكة سبأ

اخواني : حامد ـ saloom 
شكرا لهذا الحضور الكريم لكما مني كل تقدير

----------

